# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  अपना वजन कम कीजिये

## sangita_sharma

हर  लड़की  की  चाहत  होती  ही  स्लिम  ट्रिम  फिगर  मेरी  शादी  को  ९  साल  हो  चुके  ही  मेरे  1  बच्चा  है  और  मेरा  वजन  ७०  किलो  था  मेरी  हिघत  है  5.5 फीट   मैंने  कई  जिम  ज्वाइन  किये  कई  उपाए  किये  पर  कुछ  फरक  नहीं  हुआ  फिर  मैंने  खुद  ही  आपने  लिए  डाइट प्लान   और  एक्सेर्सिस  तय  की  तब  मेरा  वजन  काम  होने  लगा  और  आज  मेरा  वजन  ४९  कग . है  अगर  कोई  लड़की  मुझसे  वजन  कम  करने  क बारे  मै  सलाह  लेना  चाहती  है  थो  संपर्क  कर  सकती  हे :o बोयस  भी  कर  सकते  है  मै  आपने  अनुभव आप  सब  अन्तर्वासना  सदस्यों  के  साथ  शेर  करना  चाहती  हु

----------


## praveen15231

meri wife ki hight 5'2" hai uska tummy bhut mota hai what should i do to reduce fat
if u coan help me i 'll very thankful to you

----------


## krishna@248

mai vi apna wight kam krna chate h, mera weight 74kg h or mera hight 5ft 6" h , mujhe salah de .

----------


## sangita_sharma

aap ka koi aang vishesh par jyada charbi hai kya ye bataiye aur aapki umar agar aap bta sake tho aacha hoga aapka kisi prkar ka koi opretionkabhi hua ho tho wo jankaari bhi de vaise vajan kam karne hetu 3 mul mantr hai 
1)pani jyada se jyada piyen 
2)pure din mai aap kitna bhi aur kitni bhi baar khaye par do bhojan k beech mai kam se kam 7 ghante ka antar jarur rakhe
3)roz 5 mint ek hi jagha par kade ho kar daud lagaye aap 1 hafte mai 1 kg tak vajan kam karna shuru kar denge -thnk

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

सीमा जी  क्या  आपके  पास  दो हफ़्तों में 4-5 kg घटाने  का कोई फार्मूला है? 15 दिनों   बाद   मेरी   दीदी  की  सगाई   होने   वाली   है और  जाहिर है उसके लिए मैं  fit and slim दिखना  चाहूंगी  :)

----------


## sangita_sharma

> सीमा जी  क्या  आपके  पास  दो हफ़्तों में 4-5 kg घटाने  का कोई फार्मूला है? 15 दिनों   बाद   मेरी   दीदी  की  सगाई   होने   वाली   है और  जाहिर है उसके लिए मैं  fit and slim दिखना  चाहूंगी  :)


15 dino mai vajan kam karne k liye  aapko jyada exersis karna caahiye roz 200 tak ki rassi zarur kude aur subha bharpet fal hi le khana sham ko 6 baje tak kha le phir khuch na khaye jaldi vajan kam karne hetu aapko tel ghee aur meetha puri tarha band karna hoga apka vajan 15 dina mai 4 kilo tho ghat hi jayega exersis na bhule-dhanyavad

----------


## krishna@248

sima ji, mera age 22 yrs h. or mere pet nikla hua h ,baki sab thik h , or mai pani bhut jyda vi pita hu

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> 15 dino mai vajan kam karne k liye  aapko jyada exersis karna caahiye roz 200 tak ki rassi zarur kude aur subha bharpet fal hi le khana sham ko 6 baje tak kha le phir khuch na khaye jaldi vajan kam karne hetu aapko tel ghee aur meetha puri tarha band karna hoga apka vajan 15 dina mai 4 kilo tho ghat hi jayega exersis na bhule-dhanyavad


बहुत धन्यवाद् आपकी टिप्स के लिए..थोडा मुश्किल तो है पर बस १५ दिनों की ही तो बात है.. चलिए अब कल से शुरू  करती हूँ और आपको भी अपडेट करती रहूंगी ;)

----------


## sangita_sharma

काम्य   मई  आपसे  एक  बात  ज़रूर  करना  कहूंगी  की  फिट  रहना  ,फिगर  मेंटेन   रखना  , वजन  कम   करना  ये  तीनो  अलग  अलग  बातें  है  जरुरी  नहीं  की  जिसके  वजन  कम  है  वो  सेहतमंद  भी  होगा  किसी  ने  कड़ी   डेटिंग  से  आपना  वजन  थो  कम  कर  लिया  पर  उसको  कमजोरी  आ  गई  थो  उस  दुबलेपन  का  कोई  फायदा  नहीं  इसके  विपरीत  कई  मोती  औरतों  का  काम  करने  का  स्तामिना  बहुत  होता  है  दिखने  मई  हमको  फिट  रहना  चाहिये  उसके  लिए  हमारा  वजन  सही  अनुपात  मई  हो  ये  ज़रूरी  है  हमारा  वजन  हमारी  उंचाई  पर  निर्भर  करता  है  मई  जल्दी  ही  उंचाई  और  उसके  अनुपात  मई  वजन  यंहा  प्रेषित  करुँगी

----------


## praveen15231

Wo ex ni kar pati darsal we r newly married or wo uska sudule bhut busy hai diet normal hai


> aap aapni wif ka diet aur wo exersis karti hai ya nahi ye mujhe bataiye aur sabse pahle unhe din mai kam se kam 15 glass pani pina shuru karna caahiye aur roz 5 mini ek hi jagha par daudna shuru karna caahiye aur wo roz apna vajan waing machin par chek zarur kare vaise pet kam karne k liye 5 min roz daudna kaafi hai

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> kaam mai aapse r baat zarur karna cahungi ki fit rahna ,figar manten rakhna , vajan kam karna ye tino alag alag baaten hai jaruri nahi ki jiske vajan kam hai wo sehatmand bhi hoga kisi ne kati daiting se aapna vajan tho kam kar liya par usko kamzori aa gai  tho uss dublepan ka koi fayda nahi  iske viprit kaisa moti aurton ka kaam karne ka stamina bhutan hota hai dikhne mai    humko fit rahna caahiye uske liye humara vajan sahi anupaat mai ho ye zaruri hai hmara vajan hamari uncai par nirbhr karta hai mai jaldi hi uncaai aur uske anupaat mai vajan yanha preshit karungi


मैं भी आपसे सहमत  हूँ. फिट होना ज्यादा  जरुरी  है. लम्बाई  और वजन  पे  आपकी जानकारी का इंतज़ार रहेगा :)

----------


## shahbaaz4

अगर आप हिंदी में लिखेंगी तो फोरम के लोगों को ज्यादा अच्छा लगेगा

----------


## ajayb143

> har ladki ki caaht hoti hi slim trim figar meri shaadi ko 9 saal ho chuke hi mere 1 baccha hai aur mera vajan 70 kilo tha meri hight hai 5 feet  maine kai jim join kiye kai upaaye kiye par kuch farak nahi hua phir maine khud hi aapne liye dite plan  aur exersice tay ki tab mera vajan kaam hone laga aur aaj mera vajan 49 kg. hai agar koi ladki mujhse vajan kam karne k baare mai salaah lena caahti hai tho sampoark kar sakti hi:o boys bhi kar sakte hai mai aapne anubahv aap sab antarvasna sadasyon k saat sher karna caahti hu


 आप मुझे भी उचित सलाह दे, मेरी उम्र २५ साल है में खाना भी बहुत कम खाता हूँ तीन साल पहले बहुत लम्बे समय तक बीमार रहा था बहुत एलॉपथी दवाइयां खायी है अब मेरा पेट आगे से बाद गया है और साइड में  भी चर्बी बड़ी हुई है में योग और व्यायाम भी करने की कोशिश की लेकिन नही कर पता ठीक से क्युकी में बाये पैर से विकलांग हूँ आप उचित सलाह दे ताकि में अपना वजह और ये चर्बी कम कर सको..

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

भई मैने भी अपना वजन कम करना है मेरा वजन ६० कग  है

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र AJAY143

        कुछ १५ दिनों के लिए आपको शहद नीबू का पानी बना कर सुबह खाली पेट लेना होगा और खाने में सुबह सलाद और शाम को फल लेने होंगे १५ दिनों के बाद आपको शरीर में खिचाव लाने वाली कसरत करना होगी 

१)ज़मीं पर बैठ  कर पैर सामने फैला ले और आपने पैर के अंगूठे  को चुने की कोशिस करे  

२)ज़मीं पर लेट कर आपने पैर ऊपर उठाने की कोशिश करे 

३)ज़मीं पर लेट कर हवा में साइकिल चलाने  का प्रयास करे इससे आपका पेट कम होगा 

आप किसी प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा केंद्र में जा कर भाप लेना मालिश सोना बात आदि से भी अपना वजन आराम से कम कर सकते हे वो आपके लिए सुरख्षित हे और आसन भी 

                                    सीमा

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपकी ऊंचाई और खान पान आदि के बारे में विस्तार से बताएं तभी में उचित सलाह दे सकुंगी

----------


## ajayb143

> मित्र AJAY143
> 
>         कुछ १५ दिनों के लिए आपको शहद नीबू का पानी बना कर सुबह खाली पेट लेना होगा और खाने में सुबह सलाद और शाम को फल लेने होंगे १५ दिनों के बाद आपको शरीर में खिचाव लाने वाली कसरत करना होगी 
> 
> १)ज़मीं पर बैठ  कर पैर सामने फैला ले और आपने पैर के अंगूठे  को चुने की कोशिस करे  
> 
> २)ज़मीं पर लेट कर आपने पैर ऊपर उठाने की कोशिश करे 
> 
> ३)ज़मीं पर लेट कर हवा में साइकिल चलाने  का प्रयास करे इससे आपका पेट कम होगा 
> ...


 क्या वजन  भाप लेना मालिश सोना बात आदि से भी कम हो सकता है  !!
सुक्रिया सीमा जी  मुझे सलाह देने के लिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सबसे पहले तो स्लिम सीमा जी आपको हिंदी लिखने पर हार्दिक बधाई ! तत्पश्चात  बेहतर  उपाय बताने का धन्यबाद *

----------


## sangita_sharma

> क्या वजन  भाप लेना मालिश सोना बात आदि से भी कम हो सकता है  !!
> सुक्रिया सीमा जी  मुझे सलाह देने के लिए !


 जी हाँ बिलकुल जैसा की आपने अपने बारे में बताया था इसीलिए मैंने आपको कम शारीरिक मेहनत वाले व्यायाम बताये हे और प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा केंद्र में तो बिलकुल भी शारीरिक म्हणत नहीं करवाई जाती आप वंहा जा कर आसानी से वजन कम कर सकते हे वैसे मेरे बाते उपाए भी आपके लिए कारगर साबित होंगे ऐसा मेरा विशवास हे 
                       शुभकामनाये -- स्लिम सीमा

----------


## sangita_sharma

जो लोग मोटे होते हे वो सेक्स का आनद नहीं ले पाते ये बस एक मिथक हे मोटापा सेक्स में बाधक नहीं हे बल्कि उसके द्वारा उत्त्पन्न होने वाली बीमारियाँ सेक्स में बाधक हे स्वस्थ आहार और व्यायाम अपनाइए विशेष कर थोडा वजन उठाने वाले व्यायाम इससे आपकी सेक्स करने की शमता में बढ़ोतरी होगी

----------


## sangita_sharma

दोस्तों आज में आपके लिए केलोरी चार्ट प्रस्तुत कर रही हु ये वजन कम करने में आपकी बहुत सहायता करेगा क्योंकि जो हम खाते हे उन सभी पदार्थों में केलोरी विद्यमान होती हे अर्थात उन पदार्थों से मिलने वाली उर्जा को केलोरी में मापा जाता हे एक अनुमान के अनुसार सामान्य स्त्री के लिए २२०० केलोरी और पुरुषों के लिए २४०० केलोरी उर्जा की आवश्कता १ पुरे दिन भर में आवश्यक होती हे इससे अधिक और खपत न होने वाली केलोरी को शारीर वसा में बदल कर अपने अन्दर संचित कर लेता हे जो धीरे धीरे मोटापे में बदल जाती हे 

भोजन                                   मात्रा                   केलोरी 

गाय का दूध               १ बड़ा गिलास         १४० 



भेंस का दूध            १ बड़ा गिलास            २८०  

चीज़                          १५ ग्राम                       ५० 

बटर                             १ चमच                    ५०   

घी                                  १ चमच                  ५० 

सेब                                 १ छोटा               ५० --६० 

केला                              १                      १२० 

अंगुर                              २० दाने              ५० --६० 

आम                             १ छोटा                 ५०--६० 

मौसंबी                            १ छोटा               ५०--६० 

संतरा                           १ छोटा                    ५०--60

खीरा                         सामान्य आकर का         ३०--४० 

पके हुए चावल             छोटी कटोरी               ८० 

१ रोटी                        माध्यम आकर की          ८० 

आलू                             १ माध्यम आकर         ८०        

मछली                            १ छोटा पिस              ५५ 

मटन                           १ सामान्य पिस          ११० 

अंडा                             २ पिस                       १०० 

मीठा बिस्किट              ३ बिस्किट               ७० 

सदा केक                 १ बड़ा पिस                  135

चोकलेट केक           १ बड़ा पिस                २२५ 

सदा डोसा               १ सामान्य आकर का          १२० 

मसाला डोसा         १ सामान्य आकर का         २५०       

पकोड़े                  लगभग ७--८                     १७५ 

पूरी                      १ बड़ी                              ८५ 

समोसा                 १ पिस                          १४०   

वडा                  १ मीडियम                      ७० 

मटन बिरियानी १ छोटी कटोरी           २२५ 

चिकन करी    १ छोटी कटोरी            २२५ 

वेज करी         १०० ग्राम                   २००  

भुनी मछली       १ बड़ा पिस             १४० 

वेज पुलाव         १ बड़ी कटोरी          ३२५ 

गाजर का हलवा    १०० ग्राम          ३०० 

जलेबी                  २० ग्राम             १०० 

खीर                    १०० ग्राम            १८० 

रसगुल्ला          १५० ग्राम            १४० 

कोका कोला       २०० ऍम.अल      ९० 

जैसे पेय पदार्थ 

बड़ा चीज़ बर्गर     १                   ६१० 

२ चिकन फ्राई       १                  ४९५ 

चोकलेट शेक     १ गिलास          ३६०     

राजमा              १ कटोरा             २३० 

सफ़ेद ब्रेड           १ पिस             ६० 

गेहूं की ब्रेड         १ पिस            ४० 

छाछ (भेंस के दूध की )१ कप       ६२

----------


## Reena650

मेरा वजन तो कम ही है

----------


## Reena650

वैसे सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है

----------


## playboynight

सानदार सूत्र  धन्यवाद !

----------


## sangita_sharma

सूत्र सराहने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्रों

----------


## sangita_sharma

आज में अपने सूत्र में वजन कम करने और उस पर निय्यंत्रण रखने में पानी की  bhumika पर prkash dalungi 

सुबह में हम नाश्ते के साथ पानी पीते हे  उसके बाद हम पानी पिने में कंजूसी करते हे क्यों अगर आप छरहरी काय की मालकिन बनना चाहती हे तो अपने पानी पिने की मात्र को संतुलित बनाइये आप ३ महीनो में शानदार नतीजे पाएंगी 

पानी में कई तरह के पोष्टिक तत्व होते हे और उसमे कोई केलोरी नहीं होती 

भूक पर नियंत्रण करने में पानी जैसा कोई साथी नहीं हे मोटापे पर लगाम लगा ने हेतु पानी पीना आवश्यक हे 

पानी पीना कम करते ही शारीर में वसा जमा होने लगती हे जिससे की मोटापा बढ़ने लगता हे क्योंकि पानी कम पिने से किडनी पर ज्यादा दबाव पड़ने लगता हे और उसे आची तरह काम करने में तकलीफ होती हे 

कितना पानी पिए औसतन किसी भी महिला के लिए दिन भर में ८ गिलास पानी पीना आवाआआश्यक माना गया हे पर आपको अपने बड़े हुए वजन के आनुपात में हर १० किलो पर १३ गिलास पानी बढ़ा कर पीना होगा 

जैसे किसी महिला का वजन अपनी ऊंचाई के अनुपात में ६० किलो होना चाहिये पर उसका वजन ७० किलो हे तो उसे ८ +३ =११ गिलास पानी पीना होगा वैसे मौसम के हिसाब से भी आप पानी की मात्र २--३ गिलास कम या ज्यादा कर सकती हे 

सुबह--१ लीटर पानी ३० मिनिट के अंतराल में पिए 

दोपहर--१ लीटर पानी ३० मिनिट में थोडा थोडा कर के पिए 

शाम --१ लीटर पानी ५-६ बजे पिए 

रात को बस ज़रूरत भर पानी ही पिए वर्ना बार बार यूरिन आने से नींद में खलल पड़ेगा 

हाँ अगर रात ३ बजे के बाद आपकी नींद खुलती हे तो पानी ज़रूर पिए आपको इसका लाभ सुबह उठने पर दिखाई देगा आपका शारीर स्फूर्ति और ताजगी से भरा होगा और मल का निष्कासन भी सही तरीके से होगा तथा कब्जी की समस्या भी गायब हो जाएगी

----------


## miss.dabangg

*लाजवाब सूत्र है !!!! मेरी तरफ से ++++++++++++++++++रेपो !!!!! सायद रेपो में गलती से कुछ और लिखा गया !!!!*

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरा वजन तो कम  है बड़ाने का तरीका बताओ

----------


## lovey7

सीमा जी बहुत अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र शुरू किया आपने .इसके लिए आप बधाई  की पात्र हैं ! लेकिन मुझे ऐसा लगता है ,अगर इस सूत्र को आप हिंदी में शुरू  करती तो इस सूत्र में और भी जान आ जाती ,क्योंकि हमें ये नहीं भूलना चाहिए  ,की हम हिंदी फोरम में हैं ! और आप तो वरिष्ट सदस्य हैं आपको तो हिंदी का  प्रयोग करना ही चाहिए ! अगर कोई नवागत इंग्लिश में लिखे तो बात समझ में आती  है !
कृपया मेरी बात को अन्यथा न लें ! इस फोरम का सदस्य होने के नाते ये मेरा  फ़र्ज़ है के मैं आपको सही सलाह दूँ ! आशा है आप मेरी बातों का बुरा नहीं  मानेंगी ! धन्यवाद्

----------


## sangita_sharma

> सीमा जी बहुत अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र शुरू किया आपने .इसके लिए आप बधाई  की पात्र हैं ! लेकिन मुझे ऐसा लगता है ,अगर इस सूत्र को आप हिंदी में शुरू  करती तो इस सूत्र में और भी जान आ जाती ,क्योंकि हमें ये नहीं भूलना चाहिए  ,की हम हिंदी फोरम में हैं ! और आप तो वरिष्ट सदस्य हैं आपको तो हिंदी का  प्रयोग करना ही चाहिए ! अगर कोई नवागत इंग्लिश में लिखे तो बात समझ में आती  है !
> कृपया मेरी बात को अन्यथा न लें ! इस फोरम का सदस्य होने के नाते ये मेरा  फ़र्ज़ है के मैं आपको सही सलाह दूँ ! आशा है आप मेरी बातों का बुरा नहीं  मानेंगी ! धन्यवाद्


  अरे नहीं अन्तर्वासना मंच पर सबको अपनी बात कहने का पूरा हक हे दरअसल ये मेरा सबसे पहला सूत्र हे तब में नवागत के रूप में अपनी प्रविष्ठियां देती थी उस समय मुझे हिंदी में लिखना नहीं आता था इसलिए ये सूत्र रोमन लिपि में बना हुआ हे करीब १० --११ प्रविष्ठियां ही मैंने रोमन लिपि में दी थी उसके बाद में हमेशा हिंदी में ही लिखती हु मई सूत्र का शीर्षक हिंदी में बदलने हेतु नियामकों से आग्रह  करुँगी

----------


## lovey7

> अरे नहीं अन्तर्वासना मंच पर सबको अपनी बात कहने का पूरा हक हे दरअसल ये मेरा सबसे पहला सूत्र हे तब में नवागत के रूप में अपनी प्रविष्ठियां देती थी उस समय मुझे हिंदी में लिखना नहीं आता था इसलिए ये सूत्र रोमन लिपि में बना हुआ हे करीब १० --११ प्रविष्ठियां ही मैंने रोमन लिपि में दी थी उसके बाद में हमेशा हिंदी में ही लिखती हु मई सूत्र का शीर्षक हिंदी में बदलने हेतु नियामकों से आग्रह  करुँगी


 जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् !

----------


## sangita_sharma

दोस्तों  आज  में  अपने  सूत्र  में वाकिंग यानी सेर या टहलने के महत्व पर जानकारी दूंगी 
ये बात तो जग जाहिर हे की आप कोई भी लक्ष्य बनाए उसे हांसिल करने के लिए आपको पूर्व योजना बनाना बहुत आवश्यक होता हे वर्ना आप अपने लक्ष्य तक नहीं पंहुच पाओगे  उसी तरह वाकिंग के लिए भी सही योजना अपनाए और उसी तरह वाकिंग करे तो आप कम समय में ही स्लिम ट्रिम बन कार अपने सही आकर व वजन को प्राप्त कर सकती हे 
१)कम से कम ४५ मिनिट तक रोज़ लगातारतेज़ चाल से  टहलने की आदत डाल ले इसके लिए आपको अपनी सुबह की नींद या शाम को टी.वि देखने की कुर्बानी तो देनी होगी पर कुछ पाने के लिए कुछ खोना भी पड़ता हे अगर आप चाहे थो इस ४५ मिनिट की वाक् को आप दो हिस्सों में भी बात सकती हे आधी सुबह करे आधी शाम को पर अपना लक्ष्य पुरे दिन भर में पूरा कर ले 
२)टहलने हेतु सपोर्ट सूज का इस्तेमाल जरुर करे इससे आपकी कालने की गति कभी बाधित नहीं होगी आप चाहे तो ट्रेक सूट खरीद सकती हे या सलवार सूट और साडी में भी सेर की जा सकती हे 
३)सुबह  जब टहलने का समय हो उससे ३० मिनिट पहले का अलार्म लगाए अपने वाकिंग सहज और ट्रेक सूट पहले ही चेक कर के रख ले 
४)अगर आप किसी साथी के साथ वाक् पर जा रही हे तो कम से कम बात करे और अपना ज्यादा ध्यान अपनी वाकिंग पर लगाये 
५)वाक् के दोरान आप पहले  अपनी चाल धीमी रखे  बाद में बड़ा दे आप जितनी तेज़ चाल से चलेंगी आपको वाक् का फायदा उतना ही ज्यादा होगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

दोस्तों आज आपके लिए प्रस्तुत हे एक परफेक्ट फिगर मेंटेन प्लान 
आप अपनी ऊंचाई के अनुसार  कितना वजन चाहते हे ये  तय कर ले इस बारे में जानकारी इसी सूत्र में दी गई हे 
अब पहले दो हफ़्तों का डाइट प्लान हे सुबह नाश्ते में उगे हुए मुंग या चने 
दोपहर में २ चपाती १ छोटी प्लेट चावल दाल,सब्जी और सलाद बस इसके अतिरिक्त कुछ नहीं 
रात को भोजन में फल ले  और कम से कम आधा घंटा वाल्क ज़रूर करे इसके आगे का प्लान २ हफ्ते के बाद तब तक आप इस प्लान पर अमल कीजिये

----------


## lalji1964

_सीमा जी बहुत अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र शुरू किया आपने.इसके लिए आप बधाई की पात्र हैं !

मुझसे रेपो ++ कबुल करें !_

----------


## sangita_sharma

मोटापा ऐसा दर्दनाक शब्द हे jiske saath  khushi का bhav kabhi nahi judta मोटापे के आगे शारीर बेबस हो जाता हे और दिमाग घूम जाता हे कहने को तो हर औरत डायटिंग पर किताब लिख सकती हे पर अपने तक आते आते सारे सलहा मशविरे खाने की प्लेट के इर्द घिर्द लुडक जाते हे तब आप भी जानती हे की वजन को ले कर आप अपने आप को धोखा दे रही हे ऐसी महिलाए भी बहुत सारी होती हे जो यह कहती हे के ''अब क्या करें मोटे हे तो पति तो खुश हे जाने दो कौन पड़े इस फिगर के चाकर में पर पति बिचारे मुह से कुछ न कहते हो पर उनको आपकी पतली कमर की कमी तो खलेगी ही जब वो अपनी बान्हे आपकी कमर में नहीं डाल पायेगे ज़रा सोचिये ?आप हड्डियों का ढांचा  दिखे ये कोई नहीं चाहेगा सेक्सी दिखने के लिए आपके शारीर पर मांस की भी एक सही परत होनी चाहिये 
फिटनेस को किसी विशेष बूटी पैकेज में न तलाशें शारीर को २४ घंटे में स्लिम बना देने वाले क्लिनिक आपके मोटापे को चूस कर कुछ दिनों के लिए आपको दुबला बना दे पर पर सच्चाई ये है की बाद में आप दुगुनी तेज़ी से फैलते है 
अगर आप सेहत मंद फिगर चाहती हे तो आपको सेहत मंद खाने और नियमित  व्यायाम की आदते अपनाना होगी सबसे पहले आप इस सोच को अलविदा कर दे की वजन कम करने की शुरुआत भूके रह कर ही की जा सकती हे ये सच नहीं हे मोटापे से मुक्ति पाने के लिए आपको क्या खाना हे और कितना खाना हे इसके बिच के फरक को जानना होगा कभी भी कुछ भी मुह में डालने की आदत भूल जाए अगर ज्यादा भूक लगती हे तो खाने के चयन में सावधानी बरतें रोटी पराठे और तली भुनी चीजों की बजे आपका ज्यादा भोजन पानी और फाइबर से युक्त हो जब आवश्कता से अधिक केलोरी आपके शरीर को नहीं मिलेगी और एक्सेर्सिस आपके रूटीन में शामिल होगी तभी आपका वजन घटना शुर होगा

----------


## sbhuppi

सीमाजी शानदार सूत्र करने शुरू करने के लिए आपको ढेरों बधाई, मेरी लम्बाई पांच फूट १० इंच है और मेरा बजन ८८ किलो है,  मेरी जॉब सारा दिन कंप्यूटर पर बैठने की है, मीठा मेरी सबसे बड़ी कमजोरी है, किर्पया करके मुझे उचित सलाह दें धन्यवाद

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

काश मै भी अपना वजन कम कर पता

----------


## sangita_sharma

> सीमाजी शानदार सूत्र करने शुरू करने के लिए आपको ढेरों बधाई, मेरी लम्बाई पांच फूट १० इंच है और मेरा बजन ८८ किलो है,  मेरी जॉब सारा दिन कंप्यूटर पर बैठने की है, मीठा मेरी सबसे बड़ी कमजोरी है, किर्पया करके मुझे उचित सलाह दें धन्यवाद


मित्र आपकी लम्बाई के अनुसार आपका वजन ६५-७० किलो तक होना चाहिये 
अगर आप का काम बैठने का ज्यादा हे तो आप एक बार में कम खाए बल्कि अपना भोजन थोडा थोडा करके ग्रहण करे 
आपका वजन आसानी से कम हो जायेगा अगर आप १ महिना ऊपर बताया मेरा वजन नियंत्रण प्लान अमल में लायेंगे 
आप ऐसा न सोचें की १ सप्ताह में ही आप दुबले पतले और फिट हो जायेंगे दोस्त स्वस्थ रहना एक आदत हे कृपया इसे जीवन भर के लिए अपनाए 
चाहे कुछ भी हो आप १ व्याम अपना ले और रोज़ करे चाहे वो सेर पर जाना हो या रस्सी कूदना अपना वजन कम करने हेतु पहल आपको ही करनी होगी कोई दूसरा आपके लिए कोशिश नहीं करेगा तो कल से ही शुरू हो जाइए मित्र

----------


## sangita_sharma

[QUOTEआपकी स्वस्थ  परेशानी उचित समझे तो सूत्र पर   बताइए मित्र =fakeidfornonsense;209384]काश मै भी अपना वजन कम कर पता[/QU

----------


## sangita_sharma

> काश मै भी अपना वजन कम कर पता


आपकी स्वस्थ  परेशानी उचित समझे तो सूत्र पर   बताइए मित्र

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मे पिछले 3 वर्षो से अपना वजन कम करने का प्रयास कर रहा हूँ। इस समय मेरी दिन चर्या है
सुबह 4:30 पर उठ कर फ्रेश होने के बाद 1 घंटा योगायोगा मई 10 सेट सूर्य नमस्कार, 15 मिनट का अनुलोम विलोम2 सेट भुजंगासनइसके बाद 30 मिनट का विश्राम1 कप ग्रीन टी1 घंटे के बाद 1 कप फीकी चाय और कुछ हल्का नाश्ता12:30 लंच ( 2 चपाती , 1 कटोरी दाल , 1 कटोरी सब्जी , 1 कटोरी दहि, ) 1 कटोरी = 100 ग्राम लगभग4 बजे 1 कप चाय 4 बिसकुट7 बजे 3 पेग वोदका पानी के साथ विदाउट स्नक्स8 बजे डिनर 2 चपाती,सब्जी के साथ 
मेरा वजन इस समय 92 केजी है और लंबाई 5 फिट 9 इंच है ।

----------


## puzcraker

> मे पिछले 3 वर्षो से अपना वजन कम करने का प्रयास कर रहा हूँ। इस समय मेरी दिन चर्या है
> सुबह 4:30 पर उठ कर फ्रेश होने के बाद 1 घंटा योगायोगा मई 10 सेट सूर्य नमस्कार, 15 मिनट का अनुलोम विलोम2 सेट भुजंगासनइसके बाद 30 मिनट का विश्राम1 कप ग्रीन टी1 घंटे के बाद 1 कप फीकी चाय और कुछ हल्का नाश्ता12:30 लंच ( 2 चपाती , 1 कटोरी दाल , 1 कटोरी सब्जी , 1 कटोरी दहि, ) 1 कटोरी = 100 ग्राम लगभग4 बजे 1 कप चाय 4 बिसकुट7 बजे 3 पेग वोदका पानी के साथ विदाउट स्नक्स8 बजे डिनर 2 चपाती,सब्जी के साथ 
> मेरा वजन इस समय 92 केजी है और लंबाई 5 फिट 9 इंच है ।


एक बार अपना हारमोंस और थाईरायेड का टेस्ट और करवा ले ..क्योंकि कभी कभी ये भी वजन बढ़ाते है ..अन्यथा न ले .

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपकी दिनचर्या में शाम को तेज़ चाल से ४५ मिनिट चलना शामिल करे ये निश्चय ही फायदा करेगा 
और प्राकृतिक चिकित्सक(नेचरो थेरेपिस्ट) से परामर्श ले वंहा  आपको लाभ होगा

----------


## sunilvermahts

kuch vajan bdane ke liye bhi btlaiy

----------


## sangita_sharma

वजन बढ़ने हेतु आपके शरीर को कर्बोहैद्रेड की मात्र अधिक लेनी होगी और खपत कम करनी होगी 
इसके लिए आप आम चीकू और दूध में मिला केला व खजूर व पिसते का औटाया हुआ दूध नियम से ले पर इसके साथ ही आपको भी नियमित व्यायाम अपनाना होगा अन्यथा शरीर बेडोल हो जाएगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

आज में अपने सूत्र में सूर्य नमस्कार के महत्व पर प्रकाश डालूंगी

----------


## sangita_sharma

सूर्य नमस्कार अपने आप में सम्पूर्ण व्यायाम हे और नियमित इसे करने से आप न केवल अपना वजन कम कर सकते हे बल्कि अन्य कई शारीरिक व्याधियों जैसे कफ दमा नजला आदि से भी मुक्ति प् सकते हे ये बुद्धि को तेज़ करने का बहुत आसन और सरल उपाय हे बचों को इसे करने की आदत ५ वर्ष की उम्र से ही डाल दे मेरा ५ वर्षीय बेटा नियमित १० सित्तिंग्स सूर्य नमस्कार की करता हे और मुझे साल में १ य २ बार ही डॉक्टर के पास उसे ले जाना पड़ता होगा वो भी शायद रेगुलर चेकअप के लिए आप स्वयं भी इसे नियमित करे और बच्चों से भी करवाए आप ५ सिटिंग्स से शुरू करो और फिर हर हफ्ते ३ सिटिंग्स बड़ाते  जाइए अभ्यास होने पर आप एक बार में  स्वयम इसके ५० से ६० सिटिंग्स कर सकते हे इसे करने हेतु न ज्यादा चुस्त कपडे पहने नहीं बहुत ढीले आप होसियारी के ट्रेक सूट या नाईट  सूट में इसे आराम से कर सक्त्ये हे सुबह ६-७ बजे के समय इसे करना उपयुक्त रहेगा 
मुद्रा १ )सूर्य की तरफ मुह करके सीधे खड़े हो कर अपने दोनों हाथ जोड़ ले  
मुद्रा2 )अब  सीधे खड़े हो कर अपने दोनों हाथ पीछे ले जाए (झुक्त्ये हुए )पीछे झुकने का प्रयास करे 
मुद्रा 3)अब निचे झुक्त्ये हुए अपने उँगलियों के पोरों को अपने पंजे चुआने  का प्रयास करे  
मुद्रा ४)अब अपना दाहिना पैर पीछे की तरफ पूरा फैला ले  इस  तरह रखे की वो उल्टा हो कर पीछे तक लम्बा हो जाए 
५)अब पर्वता सन की स्तिथि में आ जाये मतलब  अपने दोनों हाथ जमीं पर रखकर नितम्ब ऊपर की और करे 
६)पूरी तरह शाश्तंग करे 
७)अब अपना छाती तक का भाग ऊपर की और उठाए 
८)अब वापस पर्वतासन की स्तिथि में आ जांए मतलब सारी क्रियाँए फिर से  करे  करे 
९)अब चौथी स्थिति में आ जाएँ 
१०)अब तीसरी स्थिति वापस करे 
११)अब दूसरी पोसिशन पुन्हा ले 

१२)पूर्ववत पहली स्थिति में आजाये (हाथ जोड़ कर सड़े कहदे हो जाए )

----------


## The Master

> सूर्य नमस्कार अपने आप में सम्पूर्ण व्यायाम हे और नियमित इसे करने से आप न केवल अपना वजन कम कर सकते हे बल्कि अन्य कई शारीरिक व्याधियों जैसे कफ दमा नजला आदि से भी मुक्ति प् सकते हे ............................












धन्यवाद.

----------


## sangita_sharma

> धन्यवाद.


सहयोग के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sangita_sharma

आज में अपने सूत्र में व्यायाम के लिए उपलब्ध वस्त्रों और उनकी उपयोगिता के बारे में बताउंगी 
वाकिंग सायकलिंग स्ट्रेचिंग जैसे कोई भी व्यायाम चाहे वो २० मिनिट के लिए ही क्यूना किया जाए यदि सही पहनावे के साथ किया जाए तो उसका अधिक फायदा शारीर को मिलता हे आप भी इन तरीकों को आजमा कर देखे 
सही पहनावे के फायदे --
व्यायाम के प्रति अपना मनोबल बढ़ने के लिए सही स्मार्ट स्पोर्ट्स वेअर पहने 
ट्रेक सूट -आप जैसे भी हे अपने शरीर की बनावट को मन से स्वीकार करे और बेहतर परिणामो के लिए पुराने सलवार कुर्तों(महिला) और पायजामो(पुरुष )की जगह ट्रेंडी ट्रेक सूट पहने 
बहुर मोटी महिलाओं के लिए पिआस साइज़ का टेक सूट बाज़ार में न ममिल रहा हो तो आप सलेक्स और टी शर्ट का विकल्प अपनासकते हे 
या कुरता और सलेक्स का कोम्बिनेशन भी जमेगा व्यायाम के लिए आप जितने आरामदायक कपडे पहनेगी उतना ही मॉस पेशियों में रक्त संचार बढेगा और नतीजे बेहतर होते चले जायेंगे व्यायाम करते समय बोडी की फ्री मूवमेंट होगी 
योग के लिए सलवार सलेक्स और अन्य व्ययम के लिए ट्रेक सूट बढ़िया रहेंगे सामान्य ब्रा की जगह स्पोर्ट्स ब्रा को चुने इससे वक्षो में दर्द व खिचाव की समस्या नहीं होगी 
स्पोर्ट्स शूज़ --
जोगिंग करना हो या सायकलिंग या रस्सी कूदना हो सही सपोर्ट शूज़ पहने सही जूतों के चयन से दूर तक चला जा सकता हे और ज्यादा देर तक एक्सर्सैज़ की जा सकती हे गलत जुटे पहनने पर एडी में मोच आना मॉस पेशियों में खिंचाव की समस्या हो सकती हे  
सही फिटिंग का ट्रेक सूट और जुटे आपको बार बार ये अहसास दिलाएंगे की जंघे पेट कमर कुल्हे कितने भरी हे और आपको कितनी म्हणत से इन्हें कम करने की जरूरत हे 
गर्मियों में सूती ट्रेक सूट सही रहते हे इसमें पसीना अची तरह सूखता हे ठन्डे  प्रदेशो में लेकर के स्पोर्स विअर का चलन हे क्यूंकि वंहा पसीने की समस्या नहीं होती 
व्यायाम के लिए ढीले ढले कपडे कभी नाख्रिदे ये मोटापे से हार की पूरी तयारी हे क्यूंकि ढीले कपड़ों में वजन छिपाना आसन होता हे हलके से कसे कपड़ो में आप अपने शरीर के प्रति सजग रहेंगी

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> एक बार अपना हारमोंस और थाईरायेड का टेस्ट और करवा ले ..क्योंकि कभी कभी ये भी वजन बढ़ाते है ..अन्यथा न ले .


आपकी सलाह के अनुसार थाइरोइड का टेस्ट कराया । उपर वाले के दया से सब कुछ नॉर्मल निकाला।

----------


## devvrat

*वाह! 
The Master 
वाह!* 
आपने सूर्य नमस्कार करने की विधि बताई गई है इसकी जितनी प्रशंसा की जाए उतनी ही कम है| रोजाना सूर्य नमस्कार करने वाले व्यक्ति मोटापे पर  नियंतरण करके उससे सम्बंधित बीमारियों से आसानी से बच सकता है| :bloom:

----------


## abhi.dude

meri wife ka wieght 64 kg hai and height 5-2 hai and kamar 37 hai
plz use wight and kamar kam karne ke liye koi tarika bateyen

----------


## swami ji

> सीमा जी  क्या  आपके  पास  दो हफ़्तों में 4-5 kg घटाने  का कोई फार्मूला है? 15 दिनों   बाद   मेरी   दीदी  की  सगाई   होने   वाली   है और  जाहिर है उसके लिए मैं  fit and slim दिखना  चाहूंगी  :)


ha ha haha ha ha 


sooory ,,,

----------


## neha_malhotra

Roz 5km.tak cycling karo within 1mnth u can loose 4-5kgs...hehe

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही लाभदायक जानकारी दी है मित्र........

----------


## abhi.dude

plz reply me

----------


## vidya thakur

एक लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए बहुत बहुत बधाई  . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## yogeshsrivastava

mughe bat krne ka sok hai bahut achhi jankari hai

----------


## sangita_sharma

छोटी  छोटी बातें जो आसानी से आपका वजन कम करवा सकती हे इनको हमेशा ध्यान में रखिये 
१) आप अपने लुक्स के किये हमेशा कोंष्स रहिये 
आप खाना बर्बाद हो जायेगा इस चक्कर में ज्यादा न खाया करे हमेशा अपने स्वस्थ को ध्यान में रख कर ही खाना खाएं 
आप फिट होना चाहते तो आपको खुद से दोस्ती करनी होगी कोई जिम कोई हेल्थ क्लब या कोई स्लिमिंग पिल्स आपकी सगी नहीं हे अगर आप मन से चाहेंगे तभी आपका वजन कम हो पायेगा 
केवल १ व्यायाम रोज़ का रखिये  एक ही तरह का व्यायाम रोज़ कीजिये अथवा पुरे हफ्ते कीजिये फिर अगले सप्ताह बदल दीजिये या फिर रोज़ नई तरह का व्यायाम करने से आपको व्यायाम करने में तारतम्य नहीं होगा और मज़ा नहीं आएगा आप रोज़ खाना खाते हो दोस्तों से बाते करते हो तो व्यायाम को भी अपनी आदतों में शामिल कीजिये 
अगर आप सोचेंगे की केवल व्यायाम से या केवल कम खाने से वजन कम हो जायेगा तो ये आपका भ्रम हे आपको दोनों चीजों में सामंजस्य बिठा कर ही चलना होगा कभी भी कोई व्यायाम २० मिनिट से ज्यादा का न करे इससे आपको बोरियत होने लगेगी

----------


## dr.sunny

> छोटी  छोटी बातें जो आसानी से आपका वजन कम करवा सकती हे इनको हमेशा ध्यान में रखिये 
> १) आप अपने लुक्स के किये हमेशा कोंष्स रहिये 
> आप खाना बर्बाद हो जायेगा इस चक्कर में ज्यादा न खाया करे हमेशा अपने स्वस्थ को ध्यान में रख कर ही खाना खाएं 
> आप फिट होना चाहते तो आपको खुद से दोस्ती करनी होगी कोई जिम कोई हेल्थ क्लब या कोई स्लिमिंग पिल्स आपकी सगी नहीं हे अगर आप मन से चाहेंगे तभी आपका वजन कम हो पायेगा 
> केवल १ व्यायाम रोज़ का रखिये  एक ही तरह का व्यायाम रोज़ कीजिये अथवा पुरे हफ्ते कीजिये फिर अगले सप्ताह बदल दीजिये या फिर रोज़ नई तरह का व्यायाम करने से आपको व्यायाम करने में तारतम्य नहीं होगा और मज़ा नहीं आएगा आप रोज़ खाना खाते हो दोस्तों से बाते करते हो तो व्यायाम को भी अपनी आदतों में शामिल कीजिये 
> अगर आप सोचेंगे की केवल व्यायाम से या केवल कम खाने से वजन कम हो जायेगा तो ये आपका भ्रम हे आपको दोनों चीजों में सामंजस्य बिठा कर ही चलना होगा कभी भी कोई व्यायाम २० मिनिट से ज्यादा का न करे इससे आपको बोरियत होने लगेगी


बहुत सही जानकारी पर आप इसे भी आजमा सकते है 

    अपने संविधान के अनुसार,परहेज और आहार के लिए एक नियमित जीवन शैली का अनुसरण करे।
    खाद्य पदार्थों के सेवनबढ़ाएँ ताकि पाचन उत्साह और पाचन शक्ति में वृद्धि हो जाएं।खाद्य पदार्थ जोकि पाचन शक्ति को बढाते है,जिंजर, पपीता, आम, अनानस, और कड़वे तरबूज होते है।
    पाचन मेंसुधार करने के लिए अन्य विधियां: पूरे दिन गर्म पानी की घूँट लें,प्रतिदिन 2-3 बार अदरक की चाय पियें,सप्ताह में एक दिन उपवास रखे(आप तरल पदार्थ,फल और सब्जी का रस,गर्म दूध हल्का सूप, चाय , आदि ले सकते है)जड़ीबूटियों और मसालों का उपयोग जैसे जीरा, अदरक, सरसों के बीज, लाल मिर्च और कालीमिर्च उदारता के साथ आपके खाने में होना चाहिए।आपके शरीर के प्रकार के अनुसार,नियमित रूप से व्यायाम, योग, ध्यान , औरप्राणायाम(श्वास  ्यायाम)करें।

----------


## raashidewa

बहुत ही अच्छा लिखा है आपने

----------


## somyta

अधिकाँश व्यक्ति सोचते हे की खान पान की आदतों को एक दिन में बदला जा सकता हे पर ऐसा नहीं हे धीरे धीरे आदत बदलने का प्रयास करे इसी प्रकार व्यायाम की आदते भी धीरे धीरे अपनाए तो ये रूचि कर होगा

----------


## dr.sunny

> अधिकाँश व्यक्ति सोचते हे की खान पान की आदतों को एक दिन में बदला जा सकता हे पर ऐसा नहीं हे धीरे धीरे आदत बदलने का प्रयास करे इसी प्रकार व्यायाम की आदते भी धीरे धीरे अपनाए तो ये रूचि कर होगा


किसी भी आदत को या कहिये की नशे को छोड़ने में वक्त लगता है आपकी बात  बिलकुल सही है पर मेरे दोस्त इसके लिए मन का निश्चय सबसे बड़ी बात है 
मन का संकल्प जब तक मजबूत नहीं होगा इंसान किसी भी आदत को नहीं बदल सकता 
और धीरे धीरे कुछ नहीं छूटता, मैंने आजमाया भी है 
कुछ  छोडना है तो अभी के अभी निश्चय करो की आज के बाद मैं किसी भी वास्तु वैशेष  (आदत या नशा ) को छोड़ता हूँ और सबसे ज्यादा अपने आप पर विश्वाश करो देखो  वो कैसे नहीं छुटती.......

----------


## dr.sunny

चलिए आज मैं आपका वजन कम कर ही देता हूँ.
हा हा हा

----------


## dr.sunny

*अपने वजन पर नजर रखें. कई बार ऐसा होता है की आपका वजन बढ़ते जा रहा है और  आपको मालूम भी नहीं. आप समझते हैं की आपका वजन ७० केजी है लेकी वह बढ़ कर ७५  हो गया है. इस लिए कम से कम महीने में एक बार या हो सके तो प्रति सप्ताह  अपना वजन जरूर करें.
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*खाने पिने का सामान खरीदते वक्त कंजूसी बरतें. कुछ ऐसे चीजें जिससे वजन  बढ़ता है - मसलन चीनी और तेल और इनसे बनी हुई वस्तुएं, मात्र में कम खरीदें. 
 अगर आप हर दफा 3 केजी चीनी खरीदते हैं तो अब से सिर्फ २ केजी खरीदें. 
और उतने में ही गुजर करने की कोशिश करे 
इससे  अपने आप ही आपकी खपत कम हो जाएगी और आपको मालूम भी नहीं पड़ेगा. 
मिठाइयाँ,  नमकीन, तला भुना कुछ कम खरीदें.
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*खाना डालने की मात्र को कम करदें. जब आप चावल डालें तो पहले के  वनिस्पत कुछ कम डालें. आपको खाना कम नहीं खाना है, सिर्फ खाना कम डालना है.  भुजिया खाएं तो कुछ कम डालें. जरूरत हो तो दुबारा लें, पर डालने की मात्र  कम होनी चाहिए.*

----------


## dr.sunny

*सोफा में बैठ कर न खाएं. ऐसी जगह बैठे जहाँ ज्यादा देर न बैठा जाए.
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*खाना खाने में छोटे छोटे बर्तनों का इस्तेमाल करें. कटोरी, थाली, चम्मच अगर  छोटी होंगी तो अपने   आप ही कुछ कम खाएंगें और आपको मालूम भी नहीं पड़ेगा.
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*पानी की मात्र बढ़ा दें. जब भी मौका मिले पानी खूब सारा पियें.*

----------


## dr.sunny

*खाना छोड़ना सीखें, 
हलाकि खाना छोड़ना गलत है. 
पर अगर आप थोडा खाना थाली  में छोड़ कर अगर कौवे या कुत्ते को खिले दें  तो कोई नुकसान नहीं है. 
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*हो सकें तो धीरे धीरे खाएं . अगर कोई किताब पढ़ते पढ़ते खाया जाए तो अच्छा रहेगा.
*



apna vajan kam kare
Vajan kam kare
Tummy kaise kam kare
Sirf 7 dino me vajan ghataye
2 khano ke beech kitni gaping ho.
Kitne baje tak raat ka bhojn kare.
Vjan ghtane ke tips
Pet andar karne ke  aasan vyayaam/exersice
Kam mehnat ke vjan kaise ghataye
Yogasan ke aasan tareeko ko apna ke vjan adhik se adhik ghtaya ja kta hai .or ab ye sb sare tips aapko hindi me bhi mil skte hai 
Hindi me dekhe yaha

----------


## dr.sunny

*पैदल चलने का कोई मौका मिले तो हाथ से न जाने दें. 
अगर टेक्सी न मिलें, तो  थोडा बहुत पैदल ही चल लिजियें. 
एक आध मंजिले सीढ़ी से चढ़ जाइये.
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*मुझे आशा है की आपने इस तरह से अगर अपनी आदतों को बदला तो आपका  वजन कम होना शुरु हो जायेगा. 
*

----------


## sangita_sharma

कुछ समय पहले एयर इंडिया द्वारा अपनी ९ एयर होसटेसेस को नोकरी से निकालने की खबर अखबार के मुख्य पृष्ट पर सभी ने देखि होगी | जानते हे उन्हें क्यों हटाया गया था ? क्यूंकि ३ साल पहले दिए गए अल्टीमेटम के बावजूद वे अपना वजन एयरहोस्टेस के मानको के अनुसार घटा नहीं पाई थी | पतला होना या पतला दिखना आज के समय का एक नियम बन गया हे | समाज में मोजूद ये मानसिकता हर व्यक्ति पर पतला रहने का बहुत दबाव बनती हे | मिडिया भी पतले होने का गुणगान करते नहीं थकता | पतला होने में बुराई नहीं हे पर ज़रा उन व्यक्तियों के बारे में सोचिये जो बड़े हुए वजन से जूझ रहा हे | और ऐसी सोच रखने वाले समाज के बिच सांस ले रहा हे | जाहिर हे उस पर पतला होने का बहुत दबाव होता हे | उसे सिर्फ इस कारण कम आँका जाता हे क्यूंकि वो मोटापे की चपेट में हे | उसके साथ भेद भाव पूर्ण व्यवहार होता हे | मोटे आदमी के बारे में आम धरना होती हे की वह ज़रूर आलसी होगा इससे उसे नोकरी मिलने व् प्रमोशन में भी रुकवाते आती हे 
मोटापे से घबराई हुई महिलाए एनोरेक्सिया से पीड़ित होती हे वे पतली होने की कोशिश में जुटी रहती हे इसके लिए वे ज़बर्जस्त डायटिंग करती हे वे भोजन से विमुख हो जाती हे और भर पेट ख ही नहीं पाती | खाने के बाद डिप्रेशन के कारण उलटी कर देती हे इस स्तिथि को बुलिमिया नर्वोसा कहा जाता हे |

----------


## sangita_sharma

एनोरेक्सिया के कारण प्रतिरोधक क्षमता कम हो जाती हे व् खून के सर्क्युलेशन सिस तम पर प्रतिकूल प्रभाव पड़ता हे और शारीर में कई तरह के असन्तुलं पैदा होने के कारण मोट तक हो जाती हे \ रेम्प  मोडल्स व्  टी.वि में करियर बनाने की कोशिश कर रही अभिनेत्रियों ,कोलेज की छात्राओं पर इसका ज्यादा असर देखने को मिलता हे \ उनका वजन कम ही होता हे पर वे और वजन कम करना चाहती हे | अपने मोटापे को ले कर वे इतनी भयभीत होती हे की डिप्रेशन में चली जाती हे जबकि मान्य ''बोडी मॉस इंडेक्स'' से उनका वजन काफी कम होता हे उस पर भी वे बहुत से डायटिंग व् व्यायाम बदलती रहती हे दूसरी और हकीकत ये हे की मोटे लोगो की संख्या बहुत बढ़ गई हे | 1980 --2000  तक लोगो में मोटापा बढ़ कर दोगुना हो गया हे 
कुछ पश्चिमी देशो (ब्रिटेन,फ़्रांस ) में तो ज्यादा दुबली पतली मोडल्स के रेम्प पर आने को कानूनी तोर पर परतिबंधित किये जाने पर बहस छिड़ी हुई हे की इससे लड़कियों को वजन के बारे में गलत सन्देश जाता हे | कहना हे की कम से कम एक जाएज़ वजन का अनुपालन तो होना ही चाहिए | तराजू का पलड़ा एक तो एकदम उंच हे और एक एकदम ज़मीन छु रहा हे | जीवन शेली ही ऐसी हो गई हे की अब फोन उठाने जाने के लिए भी उठ कर जाने की आवश्यकता नहीं रही मोबाईल फोन का स्विच दबाव काम हो गया | खाने के मुकाबले परिश्रम कम हो गया हे 
मोटापा सेहत के लिए अच्चा नहीं हे परन्तु मोटे व्यक्तियों का मज़ाक बनाना भी उचित नहीं हे उसे एक सामान्य व्यक्ति की तरह ही लिया जाना चाहिए समाज का इतना ज्यादा विकास हुआ हे ,क्या इसमें रहने वाले अपनी सोच में इतना विकास नहीं ला सकते की मोटे व्यक्तियों पर बजाय हसने के उनके गुणों की कदर करे मोटा होना तोहीन की बात नहीं

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

नियामिका जी अच्छे सूत्र के लिए रेपो स्वीकार कीजिये

----------


## Raja44

डाक्टर सनी साहब इतने सारे नियम वो भी सिर्फ खाने के लिये

----------


## Haryane ka jaat

Sabse pahle to romen mein likhne ke liye maafi chahta hun Seema ji main details neeche de raha hun.
Hight-6'2''
weight -105 kg.
Tummy niklane lagi hai job aisi hai ki exercise karne ka time nahin milta ...
Diet 
Nashta - 500 gm dahi 2 paranthe ya omlet
Lunch -4 chapati aur 500 gm dahi
Dinner - Ghar mein ho 6 bina chupadi chapati aur sabji jo bhi madam banaye aur salad.......
Bahar- chicken kabhi butter, kadhai, punjabi with whisky or vodka .
Alcohol-2 beers daily
friday saturday tunn sara staff tunn hokar jata hai. Female staff ki 4 baje ****ti kar dete hai....
Usake baad meeting ke dauran drinking jaari rahati hai....

Ab pichhle mahine kai shadiyon mein purane mitron ne toka aur mere partywear bhi tight ho gaye... Mere liye koi diet chart taiyar kar den aur main 10 kg weight aur 4 inch waist kam kar loon to meharbaani hogi..... Aajivan aapka aabhari rahunga......

----------


## sangita_sharma

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=arial]आप अभी इस लिंक पर पोस्ट क्रमांक ३३ में बताये उपाय अपनाइए २ हफ़्तों के लिए उसके बाद आगे इसी सूत्र में मुझे संपर्क कीजिये
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=1202&page=4

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मेरे कुछ जानकारों के अनुभव के आधार पर मैंने ये पाया है की खाने पीने में  परहेज तो जरूरी है ही, लेकिन बिना शारीरिक म्हणत किये शरीर का वज़न घटने के  असार कम ही रहते हैं!
खाने पीने में तली भुनी और जैसा भी परहेज पिछले पेजों पर बताया गया है, वो करें!
भूख यदि ज्यादा ही लग रही है तो थोडा थोडा करके दिन में तीन की बजाय चाहे पांच या सात बार खालें लेकिन सलाद खाएं! 

सुबह शाम व्यायाम भी करना पड़ेगा!
व्यायाम में यदि दोड लगा सकें तो उस जैसी तो कोई बात ही नहीं, बाकी दुसरे व्यायाम भी शायद इस सूत्र में बताएं जा चुकें है!

वजन घटाने के लिए शरीर को कष्ट तो देना ही पड़ेगा! 
*

----------


## gkumar90

वजन कम करने के लिए किसी को भी हर हाल में थोडा तो शारीरिक श्रम करना  पड़ेगा. खाने में चावल कम होना चाहिए , कैलोरी घटाने वाली चीजें जैसे संतरे ,  निम्बू-पानी का प्रयोग ज्यादा करना चाहिए . वैसे जिनकी चर्बी बढ़ गयी हो वो  लहसुन का सेवन बढ़ा लें , ये कोलेस्ट्रोल घटाता है.

----------


## Devendra Jat

sima ji meri age 22 sal h meri shadi 4 mahine pahle hui h uske bad se mera pet bahut nikal gaya h or wajan 74k.g ho gaya h sima ji plz koi upay bataiye jisse me slim dikhu

----------


## Devendra Jat

sima ji muje plz jaldi upay bataiyega jisse mera pet jaldi kam ho jaye or slim ho jaye

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्रों भोजन से आधा घंटा पहले एक ग्लास धरोष्ण जल पिए, इससे आप अवश्य ही अपना वजन धीरे धीरे कम होता पाएंगे |

----------


## fauji bhai

नमस्कार मित्रो, मेरा नाम फौजी भाई है. उम्र २० साल, ऊंचाई ५'९'' है, वजन ७४ है. मैं रूज सुबह शाम १ घंटे माध्यम गति से दौड़ने का अभ्यास करता हूँ. एक बार की दौड़ में करीबन ५०० किओ केलोरी नष्ट करता हूँ, मतलन पुरे दिन से सिर्फ दौड़ के १००० किलो केलोरी नष्ट करता हूँ, बाकी काम भी करता हूँ. मरा प्रश्न है के लगातार कितने दिन दौडू के मेरा वजन १० किलो ग्राम कम हो जाये?

----------


## G . One

सिम सीमा जी मेरी बी मदत कीजिए
मुजे वजन बड़ाना हे कोई साकाहारी तरीका बताए

----------


## parim6

प्रिय दोस्तों हर चीज को नस्ट करना बहुत आसान होता है और बनाना बड़ा मुक्सिल 
वेसे ही पेट बढाना आसान और घटना मुस्किल पर अगर आप नियमित रूप से व्यायाम करें और खास कर  abs (abdominal)  वाली excersie  करें तो आपका पेट यक़ीनन अन्दर हो जायेगा 

बस मुझे इंतेजार है मेरे १०० post पुरे होने का फिर में आपके लिए इसी ढेर साडी जानकारी बताऊंगा चित्रों के साथ .......

----------


## parim6

सब से पहले तो जो मित्र मीठा जादा खाते हैं वो मीठा खाना तोहड़ा कम कर दें 
chocklate  में चर्बी बहुत अधिक होती है और हाँ जहा तक हो सके तो brown bread  जरूर खाएं क्यूँ की इसमें fibre होता है जो हमारे  muscles tissue  के लिए बहुत ही लाभकारी है और हाँ प्रातः उठ कर खली पेट एक या दो ग्लास पानी के पियें

----------


## omusoni

mera vajan 74kg hai kam karne ka koi tarika bataye plz . plz pm kare  thori tond bhi hai wo bhi kam karna hai

----------


## vedant thakur

जिन जिन की तोंद निकली हुयी है वो सब इस प्रकार की फेट कम करने वाली युक्तियाँ बहुत ध्यान से देख/सुन/पढ कर अपने मन को हेल्थ कोंशिय्स होने के भ्रम में डालते रहते हैं हीहीही         :laugh:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*सिमा जी आपने सुत्र बनाया मोटे को पतला करने के लिये 
पर कई सदस्य पहले से ही पतले होते हे मेरी तरहा ।
कोई चाहे या ना चाहे पर मे थोडा मोटा होना चाहता हु ज्यादा नही ।
मेरी हाईट हे 5.9 ,,,,,,ओर उम्र 28,,,,,or वजन 50 to 55 
आपके हिसाब से सही हे या मेरे हिसाब से थोडा ओर मोटा होने को मान्गता
गर कोई उपाय या कोई शाट टाईम योगा हे तो प्लीज बताना 


*

----------


## vedant thakur

> *सिमा जी आपने सुत्र बनाया मोटे को पतला करने के लिये 
> पर कई सदस्य पहले से ही पतले होते हे मेरी तरहा ।
> कोई चाहे या ना चाहे पर मे थोडा मोटा होना चाहता हु ज्यादा नही ।
> मेरी हाईट हे 5.9 ,,,,,,ओर उम्र 28,,,,,or वजन 50 to 55 
> आपके हिसाब से सही हे या मेरे हिसाब से थोडा ओर मोटा होने को मान्गता
> गर कोई उपाय या कोई शाट टाईम योगा हे तो प्लीज बताना 
> *


अज्जू भाई क्यूँ मजाक कर रहे हो यार ..............
हमको फ्रस्ट्रेशन हो जायेगी ,आजकल तो लोगो को आप जैसा बनाने का धंधा चल रहा है और लोग मालामाल हो रहे हैं आप जैसी फिगर दिखा दिखा कर .

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

mujhe bhi apna wjn km krna hai

----------


## Suresh ji

कोई ऐसा उपाय बताएँ जिससे शरीर में फुलाव आए, किन्तु पेट न निकले।

----------


## loolugupta

bhai kisi ko mota hona hai kisi ko patla achchha hai

----------


## pkj21

bahut acha sutra hai bhai

----------


## suraj01

किसी का वज़न कब हुआ है ये पढके ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> किसी का वज़न कब हुआ है ये पढके ?


वजन का तो पता नही आपकी इन पोस्टो पर pkj द्वारा दिए  जा रहे अनावश्यक  लायिक अवश्य बढ़ रहे हैं.

----------


## pinky jain

like badne se kya hota hai kamal ji

----------


## Kamal Ji

> like badne se kya hota hai kamal ji


नाहक मन खुश होता है इसके सिवा कुछ भी नही.

----------


## pinky jain

> नाहक मन खुश होता है इसके सिवा कुछ भी नही.


to man ko kush ho lene do

----------


## rahulknp

> meri wife ki hight 5'2" hai uska tummy bhut mota hai what should i do to reduce fat
> if u coan help me i 'll very thankful to you


सीमा जी सर्वप्रथम आपकों नमस्कार 
मेरी आयु लगभग ३० वर्ष है मेरी लम्बाई ५ फिट ६ इंच लगभग है 
और मेरा शरीर तो ठीक है पार मेरा पेट बहूत निकल आया हैं 
कृपया सिर्फ पेट कम करणे के कारागर उपाय बताएं 
आभारी रहूँगा। ..

----------


## rahulknp

> aap ka koi aang vishesh par jyada charbi hai kya ye bataiye aur aapki umar agar aap bta sake tho aacha hoga aapka kisi prkar ka koi opretionkabhi hua ho tho wo jankaari bhi de vaise vajan kam karne hetu 3 mul mantr hai 
> 1)pani jyada se jyada piyen 
> 2)pure din mai aap kitna bhi aur kitni bhi baar khaye par do bhojan k beech mai kam se kam 7 ghante ka antar jarur rakhe
> 3)roz 5 mint ek hi jagha par kade ho kar daud lagaye aap 1 hafte mai 1 kg tak vajan kam karna shuru kar denge -thnk


सीमा जी सर्वप्रथम आपकों नमस्कार 
मेरी आयु लगभग ३० वर्ष है मेरी लम्बाई ५ फिट ६ इंच लगभग है 
और मेरा शरीर तो ठीक है पार मेरा पेट बहूत निकल आया हैं 
कृपया सिर्फ पेट कम करणे के कारागर उपाय बताएं 
आभारी रहूँगा। ..

----------


## Aastha sharmaUnregistered

Hiii mam
Mera name aastha hai  and meri age 19 hai, meri night 5'2 hai aur wait 65 kg hai. Pahle mai ekdm fit thi but I don't know how mera vajan kuch salo  me bhot badh gaya hai, and ab mujhe mere purane wale dress bhi nhi aate aur to aur sub log meri badi sister ko mujhse chhoti samajhte hai so aap plzz mujhe koi aisa  idea btaiye jisse meri wait 20 kg kum ho jaye aur aisa na ho ki ekbar kum ho Jaye aur fir se thode din me badh jaye. Agr aap chahe to mai medicine bhi le skti hu but mujhe dar hai ki wo sideeffect na kr de and aap ye bhi bta dijiye ki mujhe itna Sara wait lose krne me kitna samay lagega.
Agr aapka idea kaam kar gaya to mai aapki bhot thankful rahungi.. Thank you mam

----------


## vvishakha

वजन घटने के लिए सबसे बेस्ट है ये घेरलू नुख्शे


1 योग - योग वेट लॉस के लिए रामबाण उपाय है। जी हां अगर आप डाइटिंग, जिम और हर तरह की कोशिश करके हार चुके हैं तो योग का सहारा ले सकते हैं।
2  डाइट प्लान - सबसे पहले तो ये ध्यान रखें कि सुबह का नाश्ता पेट भरकर करें, दोपहर को उसका आधा और रात को एक तिहाई हिस्सा ही खाये। जानिए कैसा होना चाहिए आपका सुबह, दिन और रात का खाना
3 गर्म पानी पीना शुरु करें
4 भरपूर नींद लें

----------

